# IEC Visa: Entering as a Tourist after visa is granted



## Spookyfish86 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I was just wondering if anyone had any advice/guidance on the following situation.

My partner and I are planning on comming to Canada for a year using an IEC visa. We will be applying next year (Jan 2012) and then leaving for Canada in the autumn (September 2012)

We would like to visit Canada in April 2012 for 2 weeks to look around Halifax and Montreal (It is likely however, that we will have the visas by the April) and enquire about work opportunities, appartments etc.

Does anyone know if the authorities would activate our visas in the April when we land? or would we be able to simply enter as tourists? I really don't want to arrive in April and be told my visa is now active, as we'd lose 4 months as we will not be ready until the September 

Any advice/guidance greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can enter as visitors for four months, assuming the IO allows that length of time. You will not be able to work. I think you only have six months in which to activate the IEC visa. When you're ready you just have to go around the flagpole to activate the visa. Coming as a visitor on a one-way ticket could cause a problem.


----------



## Spookyfish86 (Dec 29, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> You can enter as visitors for four months, assuming the IO allows that length of time. You will not be able to work. I think you only have six months in which to activate the IEC visa. When you're ready you just have to go around the flagpole to activate the visa. Coming as a visitor on a one-way ticket could cause a problem.


Thanks for the advice Auld Yin. 

So just to clarify, we can land with an IEC visa and then have four months from our landing date in which to stay in Canada as tourists. Within this four months are we able to look for jobs? Once the four months expire we can then go around the flagpole and activate the visa and begin working. BUNAC have said we have a year in which to activate the visa so could we do the following: 

Recieve Visa in February 2012
Come to Canada in August 2012 (as tourists)
Activate in December 2012

I thought As British Citizen's we could enter as tourists for six months at a time? Has this changed?

Thanks Again


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Being British citizens gives you no extra privileges. The decision is dependent on the IO upon your arrival. If he got out of bed that mornIng and stood on one of the missus's hair rollers he might turn you right back. Just joshing with you of course, but he does have that discretion. You say you're coming IEC but you mention BUNAC. I dont know that both services allow the same time to activate the visa. If you go to the IEC site there is email and 'phone number to confirm your activation time frame.
Otherwise your timetable seems okay.


----------



## AndyB1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Iec*

When you are granted an IEC you are emailed a 'letter of introduction' this letter must be presented to an immigration officer within 12 months and when activated will give you 12 months to work and play,

If you enter Canada and don't present the letter of introduction you will be treated like any other Brit visitor and may need to prove you are genuine tourists ( a return flight is a reliable way to do that)
as the previous post states you will need to exit Canada and re enter this time presenting the LOI and other supporting docs.

good luck

TWHC


----------

